# Al Ain Visa Run...



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi I will be in Al Ain On Friday and I also need to do a Visa Run before the 4th of May, so I think that Friday would be the ideal time to sort this out. 

is anybody Familiar with the border Crossings in Al Ain, looking at the Map I think that there should be border post at Hili, but I can't find any marked on Google Earth, if there is how far is it to the Oman Border post.

your help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Thomas Jennings


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Hi I will be in Al Ain On Friday and I also need to do a Visa Run before the 4th of May, so I think that Friday would be the ideal time to sort this out.
> 
> is anybody Familiar with the border Crossings in Al Ain, looking at the Map I think that there should be border post at Hili, but I can't find any marked on Google Earth, if there is how far is it to the Oman Border post.
> 
> ...


Directions to Hilli Border Al Ain:

Dubai - Al Ain Road, you come to a r/a with 2 tea pots on, turn left at r/a. Go straight over the next 2 r/a's, you will now see a green fence with barbed wire along the top, this is the border fence. Keep going until another r/a again go straight over, after about 1km you will see the border on your left, so go to the nest r/a & u turn, this is Hili border. Hope this helps.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Directions to Hilli Border Al Ain:
> 
> Dubai - Al Ain Road, you come to a r/a with 2 tea pots on, turn left at r/a. Go straight over the next 2 r/a's, you will now see a green fence with barbed wire along the top, this is the border fence. Keep going until another r/a again go straight over, after about 1km you will see the border on your left, so go to the nest r/a & u turn, this is Hili border. Hope this helps.



Thank you

do I need to go much further after that to the Oman border post

Thanks


----------

